# 10/22 Stove pipes



## akuwdiver (Mar 28, 2004)

:I just got a new 10/22 and it is stove piping. I tried two magazines and two different types of ammo, neither are the CCI stingers. Just was wondering if anyone has had a similar problem and an easier fix than sending it back.

sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

akuwdiver

I am not sure what you call stove piping. Stove piping as it has been described to me occurs when you shoot ammo with not enough power to throw the bolt rearward far enough for the empty case to clear the chamber. It happens most often when shooting a reduced load in say a model 1911 45 ACP. The normal spring for this gun is a 16 pound spring. I have on hand 10 lb for reduced loads, and 22 lb for heavy loads. With this pistol I also use Wilson Combat shock washers on my guide rod. If you are getting this type of stove piping with a 22 then you need to pick up ammo with a little more oomph. Try CCI Mini Mags or one of the faster 35 to 40 grain ammo types. Fast light bullets will not help that much. You need energy rearward against the bolt.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

akuwdiver

Oh, I should have also said the opening is small and the bolt not traveling back all the way returns quickly and captures the empty case. It looks like this:


----------



## mlandrus (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah clean it
if you have powder or debri gumming up your guid rods, it can slow the action down. this in turn will lessen the energy placed on the caseing when it hits the ejector block, and being that this energy is what throws the spent caseing free from the path of the returning bolt, it may not clear and you could end up with quite a few caseings, caught by the base, stuck in between your bolt and barrel. You probably need to do a very deep cleaning of your baby. take it as far appart as you are comfortable with, clean everything, use light oil or breakfree to lube parts, now reassemble.
This should clear your troubles. If this does not work, or if you are not too comfortable with the weapon, you should seak the help of a local gun smith. it's probably not as big of a problem as you might of feared.

Happy Shooting: ME


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

get a new extractor, is what i've heard a lot of. if nothing works ask the guys at rimfirecentral.com/forums


----------

